# Post Your Galaxy S Settings



## deliquified (Dec 11, 2011)

Figured I'd make a thread so people could help themselves/others find an optimal color/gamma base setting. Every phone will vary slightly, but here is my setup.








Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

